# My Fire's Trip to Europe



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, actually my Fire is coming _with _me as I travel to Europe later this year from the U.S. 

This is the first time my husband and I are traveling to Europe (we're celebrating a big wedding anniversary), and I'm kind of lost on how to charge our electronics, including my Fire. My hubby has got a Droid and an iPod. I have my iPod and my Fire. We might bring a laptop so we can download pix from our digital camera.

I thought that my Fire would be great for games/movies/reading, but the 17 hour trip is going to suck the battery dry in no time. Betsy posted a link to an external battery charger in another post. I would think this would be critical for long plane rides/airport waits, as we won't have access to outlets.

I've gotten a lot of confusing information on what power plug adapter to get. We'll probably be traveling in Spain, France and Italy. I'm guessing that I can just get a few of those cheaper American to European Outlet plugs (that looks like they have 2 straight silver prongs). Any ideas


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

This ought to cover most of the toys... may need an adapter from the standard USB for the Fire and/or Droid.
Looks like it'll cover you pretty much wherever you want to go too...
Probably a bit of overkill for your trip but....


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

The European adapter is all you need. The Fire charging device can be used anywhere in the world. In Europe, your only issue will be the UK if you visit there, where you will usually need a UK adapter unless you are in a major hotel (big, awkward 3 prong thing). BTW, the Fire Wifi worked great in Europe for me, including daily delivery of my NY Times. Your only problem is you can't view Amazon streaming videos, but I don't know why you would want to anyway.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Tip10 said:


> This ought to cover most of the toys... may need an adapter from the standard USB for the Fire and/or Droid.
> Looks like it'll cover you pretty much wherever you want to go too...
> Probably a bit of overkill for your trip but....


On the Apple stuff, in case you don't know - the plug part slides off and the new "tip" slides on. ON the upper right corner you can see the outline. I would think that anything that uses a USB end to charge would be able to use it - I haven't tried it though. It should be like the iPad long cord - the extension cord part slides on it. Their laptop cords are like this too - it's pretty clever actually!

There are probably cheaper solutions, but they might not be as pretty! 

Enjoy your trip - it sounds great!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's possible that your flight may have in-seat power. The airlines are getting onboard with this, since so many people carry mobile devices with them. This guide may help:

http://www.seatguru.com/articles/in-seat_laptop_power.php


----------

